# TOMORROW!!!!



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tomorrow (Friday) is THE day!! It was supposed to be Saturday, but turns out Friday works out better. I am so excited - I have a little bag packed and everything!!
I'll try and post tomorrow evening and let you all know how it is going. Here's a newer picture of Jack to hold you over.:biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

aww too cute! congrats


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
PS-charge those camera batteries tonight


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Very exciting~~Jack looks wonderful~~have a great homecoming!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

yay!
:whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Yahoo!!!! How will you sleep tonight? I know I won't! Looking forward to meeting him at a play date. I think ours are pretty much the same age, but I've got another 2 1/2 weeks, just a scheduling snafu. 

I just watched his video on Kathy's site, too! He's just a doll. My favorite coloring of the bunch, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: How exciting!! I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Exactly, how will you sleep??? He is SO cute!!! Please don't forget about us and post pics and maybe even clips soon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

aww congrats i am excited for u!!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ohhhh and aaaaaaah from me and take time to enjoy this special puppy time! He is a very, very handsome little guy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweet little face! Have fun today and take photos please!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can hardly wait to meet you two. Give Jack a hug from me. I'll be anxiously waiting for some pics.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhh....I love little Jack. Have a great day, bringing your new baby home and welcome to the forum


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's a cutie. Congrats!!! Can't wait for more pics!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats !! I know you are beside yourself with getting Jack. He is soooo cute. You are in for lots of laughs during the next few weeks especially. Nothing mattered around here for DH and I except watching and playing with Cicero. I wish I had a dollar for each time one of us said, "Where is he?"  I hope you will post lots of the pictures that you will be making.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Remember to listen to your breeder even when all you are thinking is give me my puppy already and get a little bit of food, etc. during this time. It is so exciting and I remember it very well and will live vicariously through you


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing about the Jack pick-up!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's such a cutie pie that you won't even mind not sleeping much tonight. :biggrin1: Can't wait to hear all the stories and see all the pictures as you and your little boy get to know each other. Give Jack an extra hug from me.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so excited for you. It's a day you will always remember. Let us know every detail of the day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: How Exciting! A new forum pupster,Jack!:whoo:
He certainly is cute! Have fun and remember--hoto:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How exciting! Have fun today, and take lots of pictures in between play sessions!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:whoo:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pics of your adorable little boy. 
Have a great trip!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's very exciting! Looking forward to pictures now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Dexter likes his look alike!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a cutie pie!
LUCKY!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! what an exciting day!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

You know, Jill, Hedy and I may have to come over and inspect the puppy to make sure you got the right one and we all approve. :biggrin1:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a sweetheart!*

Congratulations, he is adorable. *IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Holly & Murphy


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> You know, Jill, Hedy and I may have to come over and inspect the puppy to make sure you got the right one and we all approve. :biggrin1:


Isn't that a given? And there are several others to add to the list; Shelly, Ann and Suzie just to name a few more.

We must come to give Jack some belly rubs for sure.

Are you not home yet? Where is the detailed blow by blow of your day....and of course, WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait to hear all about him and see more pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's getting late and the puppy had to have taken a nap at least once by now! Doesn't she know how impatient we are for photos?!?


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin1:All went well - he's napping right now. Getting settled in, but I'll give the full run-down tomorrow. But in the meantime....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!! Glad he's napping and settling in with you. Such a happy day!!!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

He is soooo sweet!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. How exciting. Have a good night's sleep (yeah, right). Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy, happy day! He is so cute.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg! He's gorgeous, I love his coat. I'll be anxious to hear how your first night goes. Did Kathy already get him used to a collar and leash? Great idea if so. That's got to help with training.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww! I love how cute he looks laying on the arm of the couch!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well, those of us about to be puppy parents very soon want to know....how was the first night and next day? Did you get ANY sleep?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

that is a cute puppy!! so happy for you...please lots of pictures.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Diane...I think for many of us, it's not as bad as we initially fear. Both Evye and Bentley, they woke up 3 a.m.-ish. Pottied and went right back to sleep. From there it was 4ish, then 5ish, then 6ish, 7ish. Within a short period of time (2 weeks tops), they were sleeping through the night and the alarm woke them up. Crate and closeness, you will do fine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The first night I took care of Dexter, he woke me at 2 or 3 am; went potty, then back to bed. Then up again around 4 or 5am to potty. Now.....he also woke up several times during the night and I knew he just went potty, so I stroked his head and he soon relaxed and went back to sleep. 

2nd. Night........much better.....the nights got better and better. 

We stay on a food / fluid schedule - No food or fluid after 7 or 8pm. Outside after 10pm.

We short leashed Dexter to his little bed on my side, so we could hear Dexter....he never was crated.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Sharlene, funny, I was just talking to my breeder about that today. She actually recommends not coddling them too much at night, better to let them cry a bit and go back to sleep, learning to be more confident and independent. We'll see how it goes, because there's probably a fine line between letting her work it out herself in short order and traumatizing her by not offering reassurance so early on, but I'm inclined to agree with her, based on all I've been reading lately about not reinforcing insecurities, etc. Miine will be in an ex pen with a potty pan at one end, not a crate, at night (at least that's the plan). I would lose my mind if I had to get up three or four times a night for pottying. 

:focus:

Ok, sorry Michelle, I hijacked your thread here. No pressure or anything, I'm sure you've got a gazillion better and more fun things to do right now than giving everyone the report.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

He is adorable!! I just love the name Jack, that's my son's name!! Anyway welcome and enjoy your new little bundle of love! Don't forget to take lots of pictures! They grow so fast! My Sasha turned six months old yesterday and I don't even know where the time has gone.........lol!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Shelly! How exciting!!! Hope things are going well and can't wait to meet you and Jack.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jack looks like he's settling in beautifully, already snoozing on the sofa. . .hope your nights are going well, keep us posted.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!
So Jack is sleeping and I am trying to relax! I have a headache cause I am SOOO tired! 
It's been going about as well as can be expected. He is having about a 70% sucess rate with the pee pads, I take him to it every half hour while he is awake and immediately upon waking. He _sometimes _will just get up during play and go right to it. Friday night he pooped in my bedroom and twice in the house Saturday - now I recognize crazy barking and running around like he's having a total caniption is his sign for poop so I was able to catch him twice today and put him on the pad and he went - thank goodness!!!
Saturday night was bad when I caught him starting to poop, clapped my hands to distract him and ran and picked him up, while I was too late, so once I picked him up he contiuned pooping as I was carrying him, dropping a trail of poop behind us!!:frusty:
He did pretty well in his crate, fussed for what seemed like an eternity to me and finally slept for about 6 hours - wish me luck for tonight!
I have discovered that he is quite the barker - which *can not *continue since I live in a condo with neighbors next to me and under me. I emailed Kathy for advice and have been trying to read tips here as well.
So all-in-all, not too too bad, but NOT easy! I just have to keep telling myself that this will ALL be worth it! 
Michelle


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It does get better Michelle, we thought the same thing. The first few days while Murphy was here I thought my whole family was going to kill me because we all forgot how much work it is. 

It's sooooo worth it!! You'll forget all about this time in a few months and be thinking of adding another one!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad to hear it's all going well.
hoto:
ummm? are there pictures of this little cutie?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

It's been nearly 20 years since I did the puppy thing so a distant memory, but my recollection is that the first few weeks are very challenging, and the first few months also challenging but in a less dramatic way if you've worked diligently on training. At some point everything clicks and you understand each other, before you know it they're adults, and it's like they were always there. 

I will be in the same boat in 2 weeks! By that time things will probably start to settle down and you can reassure ME - it will all work out, he just needs to learn the house rules and proper doggy etiquette. It will be worth the early frustrations to be able to shape your puppy from a young age. Hang in there! I almost feel your pain, or I will in a couple weeks - lol!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad Jack is home with you now, Michelle! The best way to keep an eye on the little guy and hope to limit his mishaps, is to keep him contained in a small area. Giving him run of a large room, two rooms or even half the apartment will make it VERY difficult to house train well. Is he using a wire crate? If so, there can be little play sessions where you are watching him like a hawk, but when that's done, you'll find it works well to return him to his crate and take him straight to his pee pad when he comes out. 

As to the barking, it's not easy ! Some say to 'ssshhh' them right away, others say that ignoring it completely is best. I dunno....... we have one barker so I can sympathize.

It's a learning process for both of you, so keep communicating with your breeder and hang in there!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hey Michelle! How are things going with Jack? I'm waiting for an update.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Oh, where to begin!?! LOL! Things are going very well, potty training is great!! No accidents in the house in over 2 weeks, the vet was shocked at how great he is doing with it! He even goes on the pad at my Mom’s house, but only after standing at the front door to go out (I have a condo, so no yard, pad trained at my house). 

Only problem has been the touch of separation anxiety. The neighbors downstairs left a note on my door saying “your dog is barking like crazy and I work midnights”. I spoke to the vet about it cause I was there the very next day after the note and she said that I was doing everything right and he needed time to adjust, which is what I told the neighbors right back. It’s like sorry people, I got a puppy and he barks like a normal puppy. Not to be mean, but it’s not my fault you work midnights buddy! It really irks me because these people are SO inconsiderate, I’ve had to complain on them already and the person who lived in the condo before me had to complain, but god forbid my dog should bark at 2 in the afternoon. UGH! Okay, enough of that!

Jack is so wonderful! So friendly, loving, playful – just a bundle of joy and I couldn’t be happier with him. Of course, he can be a little stinker too! LOL! He was sleeping through the night in his crate in less than a week, still wakes me up sometimes but usually it’s an hour before we are going to get up anyway.

Time to get back to work, I just wanted to check in and let you all know I was still here, just so all-consumed with Jack! LOL! I’ll try and post some pictures tonight as they are on the computer at home.

Michelle


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Is Jack in a crate when you are out??
Can you get someone to take him out, and play with him, and then re-crate him while your are out?
Henry had terrible anxiety too and I do know about coming home to notes on the door. Henry would howl for me too which drove the neighbors up a wall.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad he is doing OK. And your neighbors, tell them to suck it up!

Now, hurry up and post some pictures!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried the crate and even after making it small he was having accidents in it. I don't understand why, he's alone 4 hours and I know he can hold it cuase he does all night. So then we went to the ex-pen in the kitchen and that's when the note showed up on the door. So now he is in the spare bedroom in a little blocked off area and that seems to be working, so keep your fingers crossed.
As promised, here are some pictures.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh my gosh, look at that tongue. What a face, so cute! How old is he now? Sounds like the crate accidents might be anxiety related. I started Violet in the crate a few days ago, but inside the ex pen with the door open at night, theory being she can use her pads without getting me up, but she doesn't use them. I just yesterday started closing the door to it periodically and think I will try her in it all night within the next week. Did Kathy train Jack in a crate before you brought him home? Maybe he was too young. My breeder was telling me I should not have the puppy in the same room with me at night, and/or give her some alone time right from the start so she learns independence. I haven't really done that because frankly I needed to sleep, and she wouldn't unless she could see me. I hope I haven't created a monster because she doesn't like to be away from me at all. How is he at night? Do you have him in your bedroom or have you tried putting his sleeping crate in another room?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That last picture of Jack is a hoot!! What a character and cute to boot! Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Petaluna said:


> oh my gosh, look at that tongue. What a face, so cute! How old is he now? Sounds like the crate accidents might be anxiety related. I started Violet in the crate a few days ago, but inside the ex pen with the door open at night, theory being she can use her pads without getting me up, but she doesn't use them. I just yesterday started closing the door to it periodically and think I will try her in it all night within the next week. Did Kathy train Jack in a crate before you brought him home? Maybe he was too young. My breeder was telling me I should not have the puppy in the same room with me at night, and/or give her some alone time right from the start so she learns independence. I haven't really done that because frankly I needed to sleep, and she wouldn't unless she could see me. I hope I haven't created a monster because she doesn't like to be away from me at all. How is he at night? Do you have him in your bedroom or have you tried putting his sleeping crate in another room?


He'll be 13 weeks Thursday. I think the accidents are anxiety related too. He has been crated at night right form the first night, sleeps in my room on the nightstand next to my bed and sleeps all night which is very nice. I bought stairs for my bed becuase the little daredevil jumped off of it last week (to go poop, so I can't be too mad) but it's way too high for that. So last night I got up and turned the TV off and he knew it was time for bed and went trotting into my room, up the stairs and onto the bed where he waited, it was too cute! How did Violet do during the thunderstorms last week> Jack slept right through them - go figure! LOL!
He seems to be getting more independent as we fall into a routine so I think it will just take time for you and Violet to get used to each other. Kathy told me the first two weeks to a month are "THE WORST" and she was right, Friday will be 4 weeks and it has gotten SO SO SO much easier in the last week to ten days. Hang in there!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

marjrc said:


> That last picture of Jack is a hoot!! What a character and cute to boot! Glad to hear things are going well.


He is _such _a character - I couldn't have chosen better words myself!!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Shelly! Reassurance from other puppy people helps right now. She can be so sweet and then turn around and be a total terror. She was fine during the thunder storms, and anything she seems unsure about I don't make a big deal of it or coddle her (like the deck stairs after she stumbled a little bit once going up them - she can get up but still not down, a little too small for that still). Next time she tried she hesitated and looked at me, but I didn't pick her up, just said come on Violet and opened the door to go inside. She wanted to follow me bad enough that she went ahead and did it. So Jack and Violet are the same age, but it sounds like he's doing better with the potty training. I think I should have let her use the pads for awhile and saved outside for later. She's only used the pads twice, even when I put newspaper down as well (she used newspaper at the breeder's). Otherwise she sleeps on them, shreds them or plays on them. :doh:

2 weeks with no accidents? That's amazing. 

Violet and Jack have similar coloring but look so different - Jack has such a long muzzle and bigger nose by comparison, Violet's is rather short, tiny nose, and she has an underbite (which bummed me out, but what are you gonna do). Her mother had a longer muzzle and her dad's was average, so not sure why she looks a bit like a lhasa right now. Hoping for a growth spurt in her little face....

I thought you were moving to Texas or something? Still in MI? You have to check out the Pet Beastro in Madison Heights, I know you're not doing raw, but they have some great natural treats and the owner is really knowledgeable about canine health.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Petaluna said:


> Thanks, Shelly! Reassurance from other puppy people helps right now. She can be so sweet and then turn around and be a total terror. She was fine during the thunder storms, and anything she seems unsure about I don't make a big deal of it or coddle her (like the deck stairs after she stumbled a little bit once going up them - she can get up but still not down, a little too small for that still). Next time she tried she hesitated and looked at me, but I didn't pick her up, just said come on Violet and opened the door to go inside. She wanted to follow me bad enough that she went ahead and did it. So Jack and Violet are the same age, but it sounds like he's doing better with the potty training. I think I should have let her use the pads for awhile and saved outside for later. She's only used the pads twice, even when I put newspaper down as well (she used newspaper at the breeder's). Otherwise she sleeps on them, shreds them or plays on them. :doh:
> 
> 2 weeks with no accidents? That's amazing.
> 
> ...


Oh I know the sweet/terror scenario all too well - beleive me!!! LOL! I too would come on here and just browse posts for reassurance when we were having a rough day, it helps SOOOOOO much!!!
Yes, he is doing great with potty training. He goes outside if I have him out and he'll stand at the door at my Mom's to go out, but I have a pad down there for him and he'll use that too. I bought a pad holder off Amazon, I think it was like $16 and works great!!!! I also bought the pads with adhesive on them for when we go visit other houses and those work well too.
Texas? No, not me...still here in sucky MI :-( LOL! Thanks for the tip on the store!
Violet is very petite - how much does she weigh? Jack was 6.9 at the vet last week, I can't beleive how fast he is growing, you can almost see it day-to-day!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Diane it is the other Shelley who is moving to Texas. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Hedy. I never met the "other Shelly" and so got them mixed up! 

Shelly, (Jack's Mom), she has been putting on weight since starting the raw (as best I can tell by how she feels). She was 3.4 lb at the vet last Tue, but my guess would be closer to 4 lb now. We don't have a scale. I think she may have more delicate bone structure than some Havs, longer legs, and I was expecting her to be in the 12-15 lb range, but now I don't know because my vet thinks maybe she'll get to 10lb. The fact that her muzzle is so short makes me wonder if she's not going to grow as much. Right now she is not looking really Hav-like in her face to me, which is different from her parents. My husband says she has a large looking mandible. It does look wide compared to my yorkie's, which was more long and narrow. 

Maybe Jack can tell her what the paper/pee pads are for. I have the frame style tray, also. She will hold it to go out instead when she's in her ex pen and just lays on the pads or shreds them, uses the tray like a bed or play surface. If she's out with us in the house playing, rather than running back to the door or the pen where the pads are, she'll just squat wherever she is. I'm still not sure how to help her make the connection.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my Jack is gorgeous!!!


----------

